# [international] Differences between rooting methods ?



## Creesch (Aug 1, 2012)

With some googling and looking around I found several tutorials and methods.

So far the most common methods I found are the following: 
*- The Samsung galaxy s3 toolkit
- Chainfire's CF-ROOT *

At first glance cf-root seems the most straightforward method. I am however wondering if there are any drawbacks, for example; I see some issues with cwm listed and also no busybox(isn't this included in most roms and shouldn't I be able to install it from the market as well?)

The toolkit seems to be the most feature rich and to me it looks like the third rooting option is the most complete one.

*- Are there are big differences in the methods I found? 
- Any drawbacks I should know about? (I know about the flash counter) 
- Am I overlooking any better options? *

P.S.
I am not new to rooting and custom roms. Just new to doing it with samsung phones







a HTC Desire has a slightly different rooting process.


----------



## Creesch (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my question answered on XDA but wanted to share it here as well just in case people in the future are wondering about this



> 'K, I'll bite. I'm not going to give an overall recommendation - at the end of day, they both install an APK and put a new binary in /system/xbin.
> 
> Note: I used CF-Root to root my phone. When I talk about how the the toolkit does what it does, I'm basing my words on this image. I've seen the things in that image before, even though I haven't used the toolkit. This also means that my toolkit observations may not be entirely accurate but it's a batch script, anyway; you can just read through it and find out how it works. I'm also primarily a Windows user, but I used to use GNU/Linux quite a bit to write programs for a phone that I once had.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Personally, I would simply find a rooted stock Odin image, flash it via Odin, and go that way. That's what my tutorial for all (but VZW) of the US variants do and it works well for most!


----------

